# Will any more LR+ vehicles appear?



## errspace (5 mo ago)

As I understand it any pre-refresh MSLR with the 'F' type battery is upgradeable to LR+ with a range improvement.

The LR+ is by far the least common MS variant on the used market, and one advert I saw claimed only 30 had been delivered to the UK.

There's a number of MSLRs on the market that you can see on the HUD definitely aren't the plus - is it worth asking the dealers to check the battery markings, or will all cars have had their over air upgrade by now if they had the 'F' battery?


----------

